# Eastern European football Odds Comparison



## Betting Forum (Sep 16, 2010)

The best Odds for Eastern European Football leagues. That includes countries like Russia, Ukraine, Latvia, Lithuania, Estonia, Bulgaria, Romania, Hungary, Slovakia, Poland, Czech Republic, Serbia. Note that some of this countries are not included in the odds comparison as they have lower rating, but we try to include every possible league.
[parsehtml]<script type="text/javascript">affkey="d081b62cfa9b3838459d458df47e06ae";boxid=3805;</script><script type="text/javascript" src="http://affiliates.valuechecker.co.uk/scripts/unit-serve.php"></script>[/parsehtml]


----------



## Betting Forum (Sep 17, 2010)

Football Odds Comparison
Champions league odds comparison
Europa league odds comparison
England/Scotland odds comparison
Germany Bundesliga I and Bundesliga II odds comparison
Spain/Portugal odds comparison
Italy Serie A, Serie B, Lega Pro 1/A Odds Comparison
Austria/Switzerland/Belgium odds comparison
Scandinavian football odds comparison
France/Holland odds comparison
Eastern European football leagues odds comparison
Southern European leagues odds comparison
Japan J-League and J-League 2 Odds Comparison
American football leagues Odds Comparison

Tennis
Tennis Odds Comparison


----------



## cakepunter (May 21, 2012)

maybe we can see some new  threads around here


----------



## adpel (Jul 27, 2012)

differences are not that big. more exotic league is difference is bigger. but results there could be lottery (what could be great advantage for good players)


----------

